# Das beste und das schlechteste im Kino 2011



## win3ermute (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie jedes Jahr habe ich das Gefühl, das Kinojahr sei verdammt schlecht gewesen. Dann gehe ich die Aufführungsliste durch und stelle erstaunt fest, daß zwar wenig echte "Reißer", dafür doch einiges an mindestens gutem Zeuch dabeigewesen ist.
Ab zur Aufstellung und Begründung, was dieses Jahr gut und mies war - natürlich aus rein subjektiver Sicht:

*-Thriller*
_01. The Next Three Days_
Gewohnt gute Leistung von Russel Crowe in einem dichten Krimi-Drama, das zum Ende superspannend wird. 

*-Drama*
_01. Black Swan_
Ein-Frau-Show von Natalie Portman, von Arnonofsky gewohnt düster mit surrealem Einschlag inszeniert.

_02. Conviction_
Wenn auch etwas bieder, so konnten Sam Rockwell als Knastinsasse und Hillary Swank als "White-Trash"-Heroine, die ihr Leben aufgibt, um Jura zu studieren, damit sie ihren Bruder freibekommt, voll überzeugen. Es stört allerdings, daß Hollywood das tragische Ende dieser "wahren Geschichte" ausgespart hat.


Spoiler



Die Schwester konnte beweisen, daß ihr Bruder unschuldig war. Er starb allerdings kaum sechs Monate später bei einem Unfall in Freiheit



_03. Company Men_
Die Auswirkungen der Wirtschaftskrise (nicht nur) auf den Mittelstand; eventuell im Ende etwas zu versöhnlich, aber ansonsten nachvollziehbar und packend dargestellt.

_04. Ides of March_
Clooneys kleiner, aber feiner Politthriller überzeugt nicht nur durch eine hervorragende Besetzung, sondern auch dadurch, daß hier auf keine bestimmte Partei gezeigt wird. Die mindestens vierte überragende Leistung von Ryan Gosling in Folge - kaum vorzustellen, daß er dieses Jahr nicht nominiert wird.
Es freut mich für Regisseur und Nebendarsteller Clooney, daß sein recht günstiger Film (12,5 Mio $ - was allerdings auch heißt, daß die vielen prominenten Darsteller hier für einen Freundschaftslohn gearbeitet haben) ihn wohl richtig viel Geld eingebracht hat: 40 Mio. $ wurden bereits eingespielt! Nach "Drive" der zweite Beweis, daß man mit unabhängig produzierten "anspruchsvollen" Filmchen weit besser dasteht als mit "Big-Budget-Gurken" wie "Green Lantern" (220 Mio. $ Einspielergebnis bei 200 Mio. $ Produktionskosten, die sich eine Vielzahl von Investoren teilen müssen) oder gar "Green Hornet" (120 Mio $ gekostet; 100 Mio. eingespielt).

*-Komödie*
_01. Four Lions_
Jupp, über Selbstmordattentäter kann man lachen - auch wenn das einem irgendwann in der Kehle steckenbleibt. Mit Sicherheit die ungewöhnlichste und beste Komödie des Jahres!

*-spassiger Müll*
_01. Tucker & Dale vs. Evil_
Die Abenteuer zweier trotteliger Hinterwäldler, die von einer Gruppe Teenies für irre Massenmörder gehalten werden. Alleine schon der Szene mit dem Häcksler wegen muß man das Teil gesehen haben. 

_02. Drive Angry_
Hirnrissig, in Teilen mies getrickst und auch ansonsten sehr trashig - also das richtige für einen bierseligen Abend mit Gleichgesinnten. Für den absoluten Trashhimmel reicht das zwar noch nicht, aber ein guter Auftakt, um danach mit "Hobo with a shotgun" richtig in die Vollen zu gehen!

_03. Troll Hunter_
Wackelkamera-Abenteuer aus dem hohen Norden mit ungewöhnlichem Thema. Vergesst Regierungsverschwörungen, Zombies und sonstiges Kroppzeuch - Trolle sind the shit!

_04. Paul_
Ein saufendes, fluchendes und auch sonst ziemlich beknacktes Alien auf der Flucht plus Simon Pegg plus Nick Frost - manchmal bin ich leicht glücklich zu machen! Der recht anarchische Humor entschädigt für ein paar kleine Durchhänger. Sehenswert: Die "Bekehrung" einer Fundamentalistin sowie die "Vogelwiederbelebung"!

*-Fantasy*
_01. Sucker Punch_
Wurde weder vom Publikum noch von Kritik sonderlich geliebt, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Es gibt eine Menge zu sehen, jede Menge Interpretationsstoff (sooo wenig "Inhalt" kann der Film nicht gehabt haben, wenn ich lese, wie wenig davon offenbar zusammengesetzt bzw. komplett nicht verstanden wurde), wenn es Snyder auch dem Zuschauer nicht so einfach macht. Das ist weitaus origineller und vor allen Dingen schöner anzusehen als ein Dumm-Dumm-Geschoss wie die Transformers-Serie oder gar "Fast 5", der an Blödheit kaum zu überbieten ist. Kein "Watchmen", aber von Snyder verdammt gut inszeniert (zumindest der DC - den Kinocut habe ich mir gleich erspart). 

*-Animation*
_01. Arrietty_
Studio Ghibli. Gewohnte höchste Qualität. Genug gesagt.

*-Sci-Fi*
_01. Source Code_
Duncan Jones' zweiter Film nach "Moon" vereint die Qualitäten des Erstlings mit einem weit größeren Budget - und beweist, daß "Blockbuster"-Kino nicht hirnlos sein muß! Aus dem für Hollywood-Verhältnissen nicht gerade üppigen 32 Mio. Dollar machte das Ding gleich mal 130 Mio. - weit mehr als manche "Big-Budget-Bombe" eingespielt hat.

*-"Blockbuster", aber ansehenswert*
_01. X-Men: Erste Entscheidung_
Gut, ich bin kein großer Fan der X-Man, aber "Erste Entscheidung" lief flüssig, unterhaltsam und ohne große Peinlichkeiten. 

_02. Planet der Affen: Prevolution_
Eine echte Überraschung, zumal ich glaubte, das "Planet der Affen"-Thema sei dermaßen ausgelutscht, daraus könnte man nicht mehr viel machen. Stattdessen überzeugten die Affen-Protagonisten durch verdammt gute Tricks und eine zwar nicht überraschende, aber fesselnde Handlung. Sicherlich kein großer Wurf, aber mehr als annehmbar für eine "Popkornfilmsession".

_03. Captain America_
Vielleicht mochte ich den Film deshalb, weil ich das Schlimmste erwartete. Statt dessen war's recht unpeinlich, hatte tolle Bauten und übertrieb es nicht mit dem Patriotismus. Im Gegensatz zu "Green Lantern" oder "Thor" habe ich mich wenigstens nicht gelangweilt.

*-Crime*
_01. Mr. Nice_
Den Gangsterfilm erfindet "Mr. Nice" zwar nicht neu, aber diese "wahre Geschichte" entwickelt dank Englands coolstem Darsteller Rhys Ifans ihren eigenen Charme. Vom Arbeiterkind nach Harvard und dann ab in die "Profiliga" des Drogensumpfes in knapp 2 Stunden - hervorragend!

*Film des Jahres:*
_01. DRIVE_
Wohl keine Überraschung bei mir. Refns gerade mal 15 Mio. $ teure Mischung aus Drama und Crime hätte mit Sicherheit den "Oscar" verdient: Er ist irgendwie "New Hollywood" und doch nicht; besteht aus Altbekanntem und ist dennoch ganz neu zusammengesetzt - und fast jedes Bild kann man sich als Poster an die Wand hängen; so toll und dennoch karg fotografiert ist der Film. 
Keine Einstellung ist unnötig; der Film lebt von seiner traumartigen Atmosphäre; dem Wechsel aus Licht, Schatten, Reflexionen; getragen von bis in die Nebenrollen hervorragend besetzten Darstellern, allen voran Ryan Gosling als namenloser "Fahrer", der vielleicht gerade mal 20 Sätze Dialog hat: Alles andere ist Schauspiel; Kino der Blicke und Körpersprache. 
Ein Fest für Augen und Ohren; einzigartig in seiner Art. Allerdings nix für ein *ka-bumm*-Publikum: Der Film ist kein "Äktschn-Fest", sondern in weiten Teilen sehr ruhig; ferner erklärt er nichts, sondern der Zuschauer muß bestimmte Teile selbst zusammensetzen. 
Erfreulich: Bereits 35 Mio $ hat das Ding eingespielt - und ist damit für die unabhängigen Macher ein echter Hit!

Enttäuschungen des Jahres:

_01. In Time_
Was für einen Mist stoppelt sich denn da Andrew Niccol zusammen? Hier passt vorne und hinten nix; statt einer überzeugenden Auseinandersetzung mit dem dystopischen Thema schraubt man hirnlose und teilweise sauschlecht getrickste "Action-Elemente" aneinander, bis nichts mehr einen richtigen Sinn macht. Hieße der Regisseur nicht Niccol, könnte man das verschmerzen - aber mit "Lord of War" (allerdings unabhängig produziert, weil sich da kein Studio dran traute) und "Gattaca" hat der Mann bewiesen, was für tolle, anspruchsvolle und dennoch unterhaltsame Filme er machen kann. Das hier ist leider nix - und man kann nur hoffen, daß die Produzenten daran die Schuld tragen und nicht Niccol mittlerweile seinen Verstand abgegeben hat.

_02. The Thing_
Ein dem Original huldigendes Prequel wolle man machen, hieß es. Sie hätten sich dafür das Original mal anschauen sollen, dann wäre es nicht zu so einem inkohärenten Mist gekommen; die Macher haben ja in weiten Teilen nicht mal den Versuch unternommen, die Kontinuität zu bewahren! Ärgerlich - da hätte ich mir lieber noch mal eine Neuaufführung von Carpenters Klassiker gewünscht!

_03. Super 8_
Ich glaube, ich habe noch nie einen Film gesehen, bei dem die Hauptpersonen allesamt aus dem Film hätten entfernt werden können, ohne daß sich die Grundstory großartig geändert hätte: Es ist, als nähme man E.T. und lasse die Blagen nur die Beobachter spielen, die halt da im Bild rumlaufen. Ein Haufen stinklangweiliger Nebenstories, die sich in Wohlgefallen auflösen mitsamt einem sich völlig unlogisch verhaltenem Monster (mal pflückt es sichtbar alles auseinander und stört sich nicht an den Spuren, die es hinterlässt, dann baut es fachmännisch Motoren aus, ohne die Karren zu beschädigen, damit die Leute was zu grübeln haben). 
Ach ja: Einen Zug entgleisen zu lassen macht man am besten, indem man mit einem Lieferwagen frontal reinfährt. Keine Sorge, sowas überlebt man auch! Das ist "nuking the fridge" in Vollendung! Dann lieber "Cloverfield"!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Dezember 2011)

uh uh kino  das jahr is ja schonwieder vorbei

IMDB Liste 2011
ein zwei sachen waren da dieses jahr aber noch, später nochmal durchgucken


edit:
_HP 7:_
hab auch 7.1 erst dieses jahr geguckt. als alter hp veteran muss ich sagen, eindeutig die besten filme. man hatte nich emhr das gefühl das 75% des buches gefehlt hat. die länge hat den 750 seiten buch gutgetan.


_Adventures of Tin Tin_
einige längen aber trotzdem angenehme abwechselung zu pixar und animies

_Rise of the planets of the apes:_
bin da mit wenigen erwartungen rein, hat mich dann doch positiv überrascht
popcorn kino oberer qualität

_Source Code:_
beim ersten sehen etwas verwirrend, wird besser wenn man ihn nochmal guckt
hat mir aber auch shcon beim ersten mal im kino gefallen

_Super 8:_
fand den eigentlich als gesamtpaket gut. 
hatte allerdings längen und war stellenweise merkwürdig, vor allem das ende.

_Thor:_
grundsolid gute comicverfilmung. astreines popcornkino

_Contagion:_
hat mir beängstigend gut gefallen. deckt sich ziemlichgenau mit dem was ich mir im pandemiefall vorstelle...
hatte deutlich mehr aktion erwartet, aber gefehlt hat sie letztendlich nicht.

_Pirates 4:_
ich kann mich nicht mal mehr erinnern was da passiert ist

_In Time:_
du hast es schon ziemlich gut zusammengefasst. klasse idee aber ich wurde regelmäßig mit nem ngativen wth gefühl aus dem fluss gerissen

_Transformers 3:_
Bombastische 3D techdemo, nicht mehr nicht weniger

_Green Lantern:_
gute comicverfilmung, hat mir gefallen trotz kleiner macken

Mein Film des Jahres:
darum streiten sich _contagion_ und_ hp7_. _HP7_ als würdiger abschluss von 10 jahren film und HP.
_Contagion_ war einfach gut, von allem das ich gesehn habe wohl das beste



ToDo Liste:
Next Three Days
Black Swan
Ideas of March
Arietty
Drive


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Dezember 2011)

Harry Potter: dHdT2
Faszinierend, großartiges Ende einer tollen Geschichte. 

X-Men
Äußerst interessant. Am spaßigsten war die Szene mit dem Treffen mit Wolverine.

The Guard
Mit einer der besten Filme des Jahres. "Ich bin Ire, Rassismus gehört zu meiner Kultur". Weltklasse.

Thor
Marvel. Mehr muss man nicht sagen. Ok, für die, die mich nicht kennen: ich mag Marvel. "Gutes Gesöff, mehr davon".

Fluch der Karibik 4
Andere mögen es nicht, ich genieße dieses Auftreten von Jack Sparrow. Alleine diese torkeligen Bewegungen reichen. Da sind Längen in der Story teilweise fast schon egal.

Killer Elite
Statham. Nothin more to add.

Immortals (Krieg der Götter)
Epische Szenen, aber insgesamt nur solide. Für mich fehlte da irgendwas. Im Vergleich zu den anderen gesehenen Filmen recht weit unten im persönlichen Rating.

The Mechanik
Statham. Ausreichend für einen guten Film.

Cowboys + Aliens
Schöne Idee, eigentlich. Bissl Trash muss ja immer sein. Insgesamt nahm sich der Film aber klar zu ernst. Ähnlich zu bewerten wie Immortals.

Blitz
Nur auf DVD gesehen. Statham.

Die 3 Musketiere
Für mich einer der besten Filme 2011. Milla Jovovich ...was will man mehr :-)

Drive Angry
buahahaha. "That's way ahah i like it ah ah". Krank, aber verdammt gut.

Ich hoffe, ich hab alle :-)


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich lohnt es sich kaum hier ein eigenes Posting zu verfassen, ich stimme doch sehr deutlich mit dem TE überein 

Wobei ich DRIVE noch nicht kenne und mir die deutsche Fassung gönnen werde. Das englische ist mir fürs Film schauen bei einem etwas tiefsinnigeren Thema zu anstrengend, weil man immer genau hinhören muss, was nun wer gesagt hat.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Dezember 2011)

im Kino war ich nicht so oft heuer, aber diese Sachen sind hängengeblieben, und zwar:

Fluch der Karibik 4 (3d) - ich finde den einfach Spitze ! 9/10 auch wenn viele das nciht so sehen...ist nach dem 1.Teil der Beste für mich

Thor (3d) - ganz nett, bin eig kein Marvel-Fan, aber ist besser anzusehen als manch andere von denen 6/10

Harry Potter 8.2 - sehr schön, obwohl keins der filme an die Bücher & das Hörbuch von Rufus Beck kommt...logisch ! 7/10

Source Code - endlich mal was anderes - sowas gefällt ! 8/10

Tim & Struppi (3d) - war nie ein Fan davon, aber amüsant dargestellt 6/10

Cars 2 (3d) - ein Muß für unsere Blagen - nicht so gut wie der 1.Teil, aber massig Äkschn und n cooler Huck 8/10

Johnny English 2 - ist halt der Mr.Bean als Agent, kann man nett gucken und ablachen 7/10

Dreiviertelmond - Deutsches Kino mit fränkischem Integrationsthema, unterhaltsam eingepackt - 7/10

also muß ich sagen, daß ich Käptn Jack Sparrow dieses Jahr am öftesten gesehen habe, weil auch die 3d Scheibe super umgesetzt ist ! Arrrghh


----------



## win3ermute (24. Dezember 2011)

So beginnt die Diskussion also . Sorry, wenn ich was auslasse.



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> _HP 7:_
> hab auch 7.1 erst dieses jahr geguckt. als alter hp veteran muss ich sagen, eindeutig die besten filme. man hatte nich emhr das gefühl das 75% des buches gefehlt hat. die länge hat den 750 seiten buch gutgetan.



Bei HP bin ich schon vor einiger Zeit ausgestiegen - nach ein paar ordentlichen Filmen wurde es immer lahmer; das Ende war ok, mehr auch nicht. Ich bin allerdings auch kein Fan der Bücher - nach dem ersten Roman, den ich recht erbärmlich fand, war für mich da Schluß; da fand ich die opulenten Filme besser.



> _Contagion:_
> hat mir beängstigend gut gefallen. deckt sich ziemlichgenau mit dem was ich mir im pandemiefall vorstelle...
> hatte deutlich mehr aktion erwartet, aber gefehlt hat sie letztendlich nicht.



Mein Steven-Soderbergh-Problem: Dessen Filme lassen mich absolut kalt. Das ist immer ganz nett, aber der letzte "Kick" will sich nicht einstellen. So auch hier: Jede Menge Sidestories mit großen Stars - aber keine davon wird tatsächlich ausgearbeitet oder interessiert mich auch nur im geringsten. Für mich ist Soderbergh reines Kopfkino, das genau den Punkt verfehlt.
Ich wette übrigens, daß diesmal in Paltrows Kopf ein Paket war!



> _Pirates 4:_
> ich kann mich nicht mal mehr erinnern was da passiert ist



Jo, so geht's mir auch. Und wenn ich mich nicht mal ein paar Tage später an einen Film erinnern kann, dann war da einfach nichts erinnernswertes. So geht es mir mit allen Teilen der Serie (und auch Sachen wie der Bourne-Trilogie). Gesehen, vergessen, nix wichtiges.



> _Transformers 3:_
> Bombastische 3D techdemo, nicht mehr nicht weniger



Durfte ich mir auf einer "Video-Party" ansehen. Meine Fresse, das war nicht nur unwichtig, das war richtig, richtig schlecht! Wieviel hat man Malkovich bezahlt, daß er sich für einen absolut albernen Nebenstrang, den keine Sau interessierte, in das Ding verirrte? Wie zum Teufel spielt so ein Mist eine verdammte Milliarde ein?! 



Doofkatze schrieb:


> The Guard
> Mit einer der besten Filme des Jahres. "Ich bin Ire, Rassismus gehört zu meiner Kultur". Weltklasse.



Liegt als DVD auf Halde und ich habe die ersten 10 Minuten gesehen und mich in einer Tour weggeschmissen - und beschlossen, das Ding schaue ich mir in passender Gesellschaft an. Der ist ganz dick vorgemerkt.



Konov schrieb:


> Wobei ich DRIVE noch nicht kenne und mir die deutsche Fassung gönnen werde. Das englische ist mir fürs Film schauen bei einem etwas tiefsinnigeren Thema zu anstrengend, weil man immer genau hinhören muss, was nun wer gesagt hat.



Die Story von "Drive" ist absolut simpel und bekannt und es gibt nicht sehr viel Dialog - die Nebendarsteller sagen mehr als die Hauptpersonen. Was anders ist, ist die Variation der Versatzstücke und vor allen Dingen die Inszenierung. Es mag sein, daß man mit dem Streifen gar nix anfangen kann, wenn man Genreklassiker wie "Taxi Driver", "High Plains Drifter" und vor allen Dingen "Thief", "Driver" und "Heat" nicht kennt - und sich nicht obendrein mit der Symbolik des Kinos an sich auseinandergesetzt hat. "Tiefsinnig" im Sinne von großartigen Dialogen ist hier nichts - und der Rest spielt sich wortlos ab. Allerdings dürfte dennoch die Synchro bei der ungebremsten Ausdrucksweise mancher Nebendarsteller und auch bei Ryan Goslings wenigen Sätzen einiges kaputt machen (das altbewährte "fuck" wird im Original in so ziemlich allen und ein paar neuen Variationen benutzt - Sätze wie "Now that is what I call a motherfuckin' pussy magnet!" "Sell him the fuckin' car!" "He wouldn't find pussy in a fuckin' whorehouse..." sind halt nicht in dieser Weise übersetzbar). 
Also keine Angst vor "komplizierten" Dialogen - davon hat "Drive" nichts! Hier hält niemand einen Monolog oder gibt irgendetwas "tiefsinniges" über die Situation, Gott und die Welt und sonstiges von sich - alles spielt sich durch rein körperliches Schauspiel und die Interpretation des Zuschauers und nicht zuletzt durch die auf den Punkt gebrachte Inszenierung ab. Und das ist es, was den Film so großartig macht!
Wie schon gesagt: Das ist kein Action-Film und kein Hollywood-Drama und schon gar nix "tiefsinniges" abseits von der Interpretation des Zuschauers; sondern ein sich langsam in ebenso langen Einstellungen auf das unvermeidliche Ende hin entwickelndes, in Teilen verdammt fieses Ding! Bin gespannt, wie das deutsche Publikum den Film aufnimmt (etliche Leute, die ein "Fast and Furious" erwarten, werden wohl Zeter und Mordio schreien - wie jene Frau, die den Vertrieb verklagt hat: Link. Solche komplett verblödete Idioten geben dem Streifen wenigstens ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit, die das Teil in jedem Falle verdient hat)

Gestern zum 5. Male angeschaut (und danach nochmal Hills "Driver", der endlich mal eine gute BluRay-Auflage bräuchte). Ich finde immer noch neues in dem Film! Für mich absoluter "Kult" - weit, weit besser und vielfältiger als Tarantino-Filme; wenn auch nicht ganz so eingängig!


----------



## NoHeroIn (24. Dezember 2011)

Nur unter Vorbehalt, da ein Film noch aussteht - Sherlock Holmes, am Dienstag.

Schlechtester Film:

Hier teilt sich "Rite" einen Platz mit "Der letzte Tempelritter". Beide unglaublich schlecht, da sie meine Erwartungen bei Weitem untertroffen hatten. 

Am Besten:

Drive Angry. Nicht wegen der Story, den Effekten oder der oscarreifen Charakterdarstellung, sondern 1. wegen des 100.000fachen übertreffens meiner Erwartungen 2. weil kaum ein Film im Kino soviel Spaß gemacht hat und 3. weil es der erste Film war, bei dem ich dachte, dass 3D ja doch wirklich geil sein kann. 

Wer Drive Angry nicht kennt, kann sich bei Wikipedia den Artikel zum Thema Exploitationfilm zu Gemüte führen, es steht alles wesentliche drin:


> Merkmale des Exploitationfilms sind die oft subversiven Veränderungen der Vorbilder, besonders im Italo- oder Spaghettiwestern, in denen der Held oft genauso verkommen ist wie seine Gegenspieler („Django“, 1966), sowie die reißerische Anreicherung mit Sex und Gewalt, Blasphemie, Kirchenkritik, Hexenverfolgung und Nationalsozialismus.


 


Ansonsten:

Black Swan - sehr spannend und mitreißend. 8/10

The Mechanic - Statham. 'Nuff said. 8/10

Thor - Nicht düster und brutal genug, um mir als Comicverfilmung zu gefallen. Ich mag's abgründiger. 5/10

Priest - Kann man nicht ernstnehmen, war im Kino aber lustig, da trashig. 5/10

Fluch der Karibik: Fremde Gezeiten - Hatte mehr/anderes erwartet, nicht so gut wie die 3 anderen Teile. 6/10

X-Men: erste Entscheidung - siehe Thor. Ein Wolverine-Pünktchen mehr. 6/10

Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2 - Hatte irgendwie keinen emotionalen Höhepunkt. 6/10

Super 8 - Kinderfilm. Nur gesehen weil zu der Zeit nichts anderes im Kino lief. 4/10

Cowboys und Aliens - Braucht man nicht. 5/10

Die drei Musketiere - War sehr spaßig. 8/10

Männerherzen und die ganz, ganz große Liebe - Zog sich ziemlich, zuviele Handlungsstränge, trotzdem lustig 8/10

The Guard: eine Ire sieht schwarz - Tolle, böse Komödie. 9/10

Killer Elite - Statham + anspruchsvolle Handlung. Komische Kombination. 8/10

Krieg der Götter - Ich mag Blut. Und diese Farben... wie heißt das noch? Bleach Bypass-Effekt. 8/10

Die Abenteuer von Tim und Struppi: Das Geheimnis der Einhorn - Fand ich enttäuschend. Nicht, dass es nicht spannend gewesen wäre, aber es hatte so wirklich gar nichts mit dem Comic zu tun. 3/10

In Time - Meiner Meinung nach der beste Thriller des Jahres 9/10


Nicht im Kino gesehen:

Blitz - Statham halt. 8/10

Four Lions - Tolle Tragikkomödie. 9/10

30 Minuten oder weniger - Kann man gucken, muss man aber nicht. 5/10

127 Hours - Tolle Bilder, zieht sich aber ziemlich und man hofft, obwohl man weiß, was passiert, die ganze Zeit auf ein anderes Ende. 6/10

Barfuß auf Nacktschnecken - Schönes Drama um 2 Schwestern. 7/10


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> *-spassiger Müll*
> _01. Tucker & Dale vs. Evil_
> Die Abenteuer zweier trotteliger Hinterwäldler, die von einer Gruppe Teenies für irre Massenmörder gehalten werden. Alleine schon der Szene mit dem Häcksler wegen muß man das Teil gesehen haben.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich mit deiner restlichen Liste nicht so konform gehe, musste ich hier doch schmunzeln.

Hab ich alle 4 gesehen, fand ich alle spitze!!
(Ich würde es noch ergänzen wollen um Kick-Ass.)

Mein persönliches Highlight war True Grit. So müssen Western sein!


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Dezember 2011)

Gestern stand dann der Kinobesuch Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten aus (siehe NoHeroin).

10/10. Meiner Meinung nach übertrumpft es Drive Angry 3D um Längen. Bester Film des Jahres und es wird nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, das man ihn gesehen hat.
"Sie legen sich flach auf den Boden. Ich rauche Pfeife!"


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> *-spassiger Müll*
> _01. Tucker & Dale vs. Evil_
> Die Abenteuer zweier trotteliger Hinterwäldler, die von einer Gruppe Teenies für irre Massenmörder gehalten werden. Alleine schon der Szene mit dem Häcksler wegen muß man das Teil gesehen haben.
> 
> ...



die drei filme hab ich auch gesehen udn fand Sucker Punch auch wirklich nicht schlecht.kann man so stehen lassen...

zusätzlich fand ich Tim und Struppi nett gemacht.hat zwar nix mit den comics zu tun,aber wirklich kurzweilige udn clevere unterhaltung.hat mir viel spass gemacht den zu sehen...

sherlock holmes 2 fand ich auch gut.war zwar sehr ähnlich gemacht wie im ersten film,incl. ne menge mehr action, aber trotzdem ragte der film aus dem sonstigen einerlei hervor.allein die gedankenspiele,speziell das geistige "Duell" zwischen holmes udn seinem gegenspieler zum schluss, waren interessant gemacht...

potter fand ich auch sehr gut.vor allem im gegensatz zum schlechtesten teil der serie,der das jahr zuvor lief...

fand übrigens auch Wicki 2 niedlich,welchen ich mit meinem sohn geschaut habe.musste an einigen stellen doch sehr schmunzeln udn fand den auch sonst sehr gelungen
genauso wie die fortsetzungen von KungFuPanda udn Cars durchaus nicht zum einschlafen eingeladen haben,da ich mit meinem sohn stellenweise herzhaft lachen musste..

war nicht auch battlefield los angeles in 2011?den fand ich nämlich auch nicht schlecht.besser jedenfalls als cowboys und aliens

pirates 4,transformers 3 udn die drei musketiere waren halt blockbuster die man mitnahm,aber an die ich mich kaum noch erinnern kann.halt popcornkino zum abschalten und kinofeeling geniessen...


ach ich war bestimmt noch in 15 oder mehr anderen kinofilmen im jahr 2011,wie z.b. noch killer elite,oder green hornet,oder immortals...aber kann nicht zu jedm was schreiben...was mich ärgert ist,dass ich mich nicht an den schlechtesten erinnern kann,wo wir wirklich rausgegangen sind udn den film nur zerrissen haben...wenns mir einfällt editier ich den noch...

rückblickend muss ich sagen bin ich von der 3D-Geldschneiderei sehr enttäuscht.was als witziger effekt vor ein paar jahren im kino auftauchte, macht spätestens seit avatar fast jedn blockbuster aus.udn teilweise sind die nur 3D-"nachsynchronisiert",nur eben um auf der welle mitzuschwimmen.eine absolute frechheit,gerade bei kinderfilmen.wenn man da mit frau und zwei kinder reingehen will am we dann kann man sich ein kleinkredit aufnehmen.unmöglich sowas.also das blieb mir besonders ärgerlich fürs kinojahr 2011 in erinnerung...


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> rückblickend muss ich sagen bin ich von der 3D-Geldschneiderei sehr enttäuscht.was als witziger effekt vor ein paar jahren im kino auftauchte, macht spätestens seit avatar fast jedn blockbuster aus.udn teilweise sind die nur 3D-"nachsynchronisiert",nur eben um auf der welle mitzuschwimmen.eine absolute frechheit,gerade bei kinderfilmen.wenn man da mit frau und zwei kinder reingehen will am we dann kann man sich ein kleinkredit aufnehmen.unmöglich sowas.also das blieb mir besonders ärgerlich fürs kinojahr 2011 in erinnerung...



Da schließe ich mich an.
Hat zwar inhaltlich nix mit der Qualität der Filme zutun, aber zu teuer ist es definitiv.

Ich weiß nicht genau obs an Euro oder an sonstigem liegt, aber zu D-Mark Zeiten war es günstiger, daran kann ich mich noch erinnern. Und 3D ist in meinen Augen auch ne Mogelpackung in den meisten Fällen. Da wird abkassiert und wenn man dann im Kino sitzt, haut es einen NICHT zwangsläufig aus den Socken. Oft (nicht immer) nur Effekthascherei für die man da bezahlt. Passt im Übrigen auch nicht zu jeder Art Film. Am ehesten zu Animationsfilmen natürlich...


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2012)

War dieses Jahr ziemlich wenig im Kino bzw. bin noch nich dazu gekommen, die Filme aus diesem Jahr zu gucken.
Ein Highlight war aber defintiv *Melancholia* von Lars von Trier.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzD0U841LRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einigermaßen enttäuscht war ich von dem Harry Potter Dingens. Vor allem weil dieser 3D-Kram so verzichtbar ist.

Ohh, *Vorstadtkrokodile 3* war noch ganz putzig =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DVsRvUc_Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Januar 2012)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> War dieses Jahr ziemlich wenig im Kino bzw. bin noch nich dazu gekommen, die Filme aus diesem Jahr zu gucken.
> Ein Highlight war aber defintiv *Melancholia* von Lars von Trier.



Mich würde interessieren, was Du daran gut fandest. Ich habe das Ding nicht gesehen, weil ich von Trier und Konsorten mittlerweile meide wie die Pest. Für mich persönlich sind die meisten Filme von von Trier, Winterberg und Konsorten selbst abseits des "Dogma"-Zirkus (den ich absolut unerträglich empfinde und der leider seinen Einzug in jede Menge Bereiche des Kinos fand) völlig unerträglich.

Was ist das besondere an "Melancholia"? Und das ist durchaus nicht böse gemeint?


----------



## Makalvian (15. Januar 2012)

Gute Filme

Black Death





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sj3Jw1DLGpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Reef





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UD2gbjB3vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sauna





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=si8IqpZc8Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Priest





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8lvOWt-jp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rare Exports





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXXDz-U3lDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



La Horde 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RnQ5ZVHYXtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Attack the Block





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cD0gm7dHKKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die schlechtesten....

Wie jedes Jahr Mörder jagt Teenie-Gruppe ich kann den scheiß-Dreck nicht mehr sehen... oder Hostel oder Saw oder Final Destination... stinkend Langweilig keine Innovation

Zu Lars von Trier fällt mir immer nur Antichrist ein


----------

